# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Nuevo principiante en cartas

## cuervoingenuo

Buenas noches, paso a presentarme ya que llevaba varios días deambulando por aquí un poco de incógnito y finalmente he decidido dar el paso a registrarme.

_Me llamo Alex, tengo 28 años y actualmente resido en Toledo (España). De momento me estoy iniciando en la cartomagia (apenas llevo un par de semanas prácticando) aunque siempre me ha atraído el mundillo de la magia. De pequeño tenía un juego Borrás pero nunca pase a mayores, salvo ahora que, sin pretender profesionalizarme, sí que me gusta tener recursos y amenizar un poco los encuentros familiares y con amigos. Actualmente tampoco pertenezco a ninguna asociación ni nada parecido y de hecho estaría bastante interesado en saber si en Toledo hay gente con la que contactar.
_
Un abrazo a todos y nos leemos por aquí!

----------


## jguitar

Bienvenido Alex! 

No soy de Toledo pero llevo también poco en esto de la cartomagia

----------


## Rektlaw03

Buenas, yo acabo de llegar al grupo! Tampoco soy de Toledo, pero hoy en día quedar para practicar es mas fácil  :Wink1:

----------

